# Driving Test BC



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello there,

I wonder if you good people can help me please? Our very good friends (also looking to migrate to Canada) have heard that when you land to have your visa stamped, you have 90 days to take your driving test in order to gain a Canadian licence. Is this true? I don't doubt them but they were not too sure of this info themselves. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I wonder if you good people can help me please? Our very good friends (also looking to migrate to Canada) have heard that when you land to have your visa stamped, you have 90 days to take your driving test in order to gain a Canadian licence. Is this true? I don't doubt them but they were not too sure of this info themselves.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Before anybody replies, I just saw another thread below which is relevant to us (oops!) so thanks, but no need to reply!


----------

